# Does it count?



## Chronos (Nov 30, 2019)

What do you guys think? Does the lift count?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 30, 2019)

yea, sure, wait, wtf are you talking about?!


----------



## CJ (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm just gonna go ahead and say no. :32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Nov 30, 2019)

You bounced that


----------



## Beserker (Nov 30, 2019)

Only if she swallows.


----------



## Long (Dec 1, 2019)

I am disappoint


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 1, 2019)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## SHAQICE (Dec 2, 2019)

Chronos said:


> What do you guys think? Does the lift count?



*
What lift U talking about, Willis? If you;re referring to lifting your ballsack then YES just to see if it is stlll hanging especially after the PCT.*


----------



## German89 (Dec 11, 2019)

The lift only counts if...

You did it for the 'Gram. 
Had horrible form.
Wearing gym shark.


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 12, 2019)

I'll let yabhave it.. it counts. Why not?


----------



## Cubanfitmodel (Dec 12, 2019)

They don’t understand .. I understand.. that’s deep bro


----------



## Jin (Dec 12, 2019)

Nope. It’s only gay if there’s eye contact.


----------



## Raider (Dec 16, 2019)

When I close my eyes and I think real hard I can see it and it looks GREAT!!! What form, what power, it’s just beautiful! Bravo, Bravo!!!!!!!!


----------

